# Switch control questions?



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a new Out side layout with mostly manual switches.
I would like to be able to control them from a control panel.
I am set up to use ether electric or air.
I don't have any history with ether as of now.

My question is, what are the advantages/ disadvantages of ether type of switch control?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Electric can be every switch wired from a control panel and air is a hose run to every switch and controlled from a panel.
OTOH, DCC has the switch tied right to the track for power and responds from the hand controller. Remote operation can be done with hard wired and air controlled switches also.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm still doing research myself, but I think the main advantage of pneumatics is that they're lower maintenance. 

Unless you do as Dan suggests and control/power them from the track power using DCC, you'll have to run either an air line or a set of wires to each switch. So that seems like a similar amount of work. I think that it's simpler to build an electrical control panel, but you could do something similar for each if you're going to control the air flow electrically/electronically.

I think a pneumatic set-up is more expensive up front, especially if you're planning to use solenoids to control the air flow. But in the middle- to long- term, the lower maintenance probably evens that out


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This seems to be my night to be a curmudgian. 

When we lived in Denver, I used LGB electric switch and signal machines with no problem. When we moved to Virginia in 1993, I used them in my layout. I was not a happy camper. They filled with mud/dirt, the ants made them a home and the iron components rusted. After six months nothing worked. I'm now all manual.

A good friend of mine, AKA Doc Watson, used pneumatic switch throws and didn't have any problems. 

You live half way between Colorado and Virginia. My recommendation is to make local contacts and learn from their experience. Your local climate has an important effect on what works and what doesn't.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=91&Itemid=116


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I had electric switches on my first layout for 18 years. Second layout I went with manual More fun to walk along side of your train and throw the switch.

Don


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The LGB turnout motors are probably the most versatile and cheapest way to go. I use 21 and with the flip of a switch can throw as many 20 at once, back to their default positions. Most have been in use since 1997 and those that have failed are in very wet (submerged) areas.

You can pick these up for ~$20 each and with a spdt switch, two diodes and an a/c transformer you're in business. Plus, you can easily automate them and they can control other functions.

A nice thing about the LGB motors is that you can control the same turnout at the board, locally with a reed switch, or by just pushing the points into position by hand.

Check it out:


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, I went with air powered switches about 12 years ago and never had a maintenance problem until this year when I had an air line fail. Fortunately, I buried the lines in a ditch that I filled with sand, which made for easy digging.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank You for all the input so far.
I buried 4" pipe with 12 x 12 x 12 junction boxes throughout our lay out.
this way I can pull elec. or air lines with no problems.
I am thinking air at this time as our layout is under a large Oak and will tend to stay damp over the summer.
Keep the thoughts coming.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Jim, FWIW, here's the thread on my DCC-controlled turnouts, using an R/C control panel.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/39-dcc-large-scale/42090-switch-machine-control-9.html#post696090

The main board, shown on a 1/3/15 post, is the heart of the system.

Cliff


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The biggest difference between pneumatic and electric throws is that the pneumatic throws are rigid throws, so they must be thrown in the direction you're going through the switch. The electric throws are (mostly) sprung or rubber throws, meaning a train can push its way through points thrown against them. I wouldn't say one has any advantage over the other, though sprung switches do cut down on the "oops" factor. 

(Having said that, I recently replaced my spring throws with rigid Bachmann manual ground throws, so I'm either crazy, or willing to take my chances with the "oops" factor.) 

Greg's post above doesn't describe what he's showing, but what you're seeing are solenoid-driven pneumatic controls for switches, so you can use your DCC system (or other remote-controlled system) to control pneumatic switches from your handheld controller. 

Later,

K


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks K

I have used pneumatic's in HVAC units in the past, both elec. & air.
The point of the switch being rigid is one I had not considered.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg's post has a link at the very top where you can get a lot of information, not just a picture, read that.

Also most pneumatics are pressure one way and spring return the other, but there is significantly more force, and Kevin correctly identifies that you don't want to run against the switch assuming you will not derail.

Greg


----------

